# Problems Posting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is anyone but me having issues using the shoutbox, posting with a quote, clearing notifications, seeing double ad headers, and just general PIA issues?

Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't been able to use the quote function for some time.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just used the Quote a second ago, no problems. I'm running Chrome browser with the AdBlock extension on a MacBook Air.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

trying the quote button.........didnt' work

do I have something set wrong on my end that it isn't working?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> trying the quote button.........didnt' work
> 
> do I have something set wrong on my end that it isn't working?


What like this?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

yep just like that. but doesn't work for me. haha rub it in a little more Grateful


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Is anyone but me having issues using the shoutbox, posting with a quote, clearing notifications, seeing double ad headers, and just general PIA issues?Mike


My quote works just fine. But I don't even know what a shout box is!!!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

shoutbox is where people chat. Very top of the forums page.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> yep just like that. but doesn't work for me. haha rub it in a little more Grateful


Sorry wasn't really trying to rub it in.

I'd try restarting your computer or your browser at the very least. Maybe the forum owner made some slight changes.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've seen some odd behavior of the banner ad at top and the menu bar. Menu buttons were all jumbled up and the ad looked different. Sometimes I will see some programming jibberish in posts, often when quotes are involved, but I've seen that for a long time.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Vol said:


> Is anyone but me having issues using the shoutbox, posting with a quote, clearing notifications, seeing double ad headers, and just general PIA issues?
> 
> Mike


Shout box is giving me trouble for some time, have to clear browser history Very often... Pita


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> shoutbox is where people chat. Very top of the forums page.


I haven't seen the shoutbox for a long time. I assumed it was gone.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

May I suggest C Cleaner (it's freeware on CNET) to clean your computer. Been using it for years.

Never visited the chat room. Not to excited to. Bad enough 'chatting' with the wife..... :wub:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shoutbox is where its always been. Teslan, you must be having problems also.....we have no chat room....just a shout box on the main forum page.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, we think puritanize has the problem fixed by pulling a defective ad....sure hope so. Let us know if things are better for those of you that have also have had some issues.

Regards, Mike


----------

